# Cut through the trees



## rfoster001

I am reading a lot of threads stating "that's too much for this, too much for that" etc. Lets cut to the chase. Thinking of taking the gold. How much is should you pay for:

1lb of Memory sticks 
1lb of motherboards
1lb of processors

Thanks


----------



## joem

In the real world, prices changes with volume and precious metal prices. A quick search on ebay and a few calls to recyclers will get you the price of the week between high low and realistic. Ewaste selling is all about legwork and phone calls.


----------



## Palladium

Wow! 47 minutes worth of research.


----------



## macfixer01

Leaving aside your "hand it to me on a silver platter" attitude, it's too general a question. Asking how much you should pay for a pound of processors is like asking someone how much you should pay for a car with no other details? It's worth a whole lot more if it's a Rolls Royce than if it's a Volkswagen. Also an old but classic muscle car could be worth several times what a brand new Yugo straight off the dealer's lot is worth. It all depends on how much gold, copper, and silver you can recover per chip, the current price of those metals, and your cost per chip to acquire and process the chips.

macfixer01


----------



## gold4mike

The best answer to his question is - If you hope to profit you should try to pay nothing for your material.

You must assign a value to your time and then decide if it's worth it for you. Many of us do this as a hobby. Some of us try to make a profit. Few of us actually make a living doing it.

If you just want to "turn and burn" the material you get, check out Boardsort.com and try to pay substantially less than they do. Then you can sell your material to them.

It's obvious from your question that you don't want to spend much time researching. Considering that fact you will not succeed in making a profit buying material and processing it yourself. 

It takes much research, work and dedication to do what we do. The answer to your question lies in this forum. It's up to you to make the effort to find it.


----------



## rfoster001

Thanks for the responses. I understand the research and organic fluctuation of the markets. My question, or rather my point is in reading all the forms, people seem to write about how expensive ebay is. That a certain auction of 30lbs of motherboards is an example of why ebay is over priced. No one writes "I'd only pay X for that lot. Research is achieved thru specifics. You guys being the experts, I thought would be more specific in your replies to newbies. Example. People always post a link to an auction asking about what everyone thinks. The main responses are, "Their asking too much, This is an example of why ebay is to expensive, He must be selling to a collector". Unless this a competitive thing, I don't understand why no-one has typed "I wouldn't bid more than X". That's all guys. But if its a research thing and not a lets assist each other out thing that's cool. I'm not voting for Obama either.


----------



## Ocean

Aren't you the friendly sort?

Take Dale Carnegie's course?


----------



## goldsilverpro

Some people base value on what they can sell it for. Some process a batch of material and base the value on that. Some people do this more accurately than others. Fewer still assay the material. All in all, there are no exact numbers due to such things as manufacturing and processing differences. Ball park numbers are about the best you can hope for.

I have probably run 10,000 fire assays on electronic scrap. The assays can vary 10-20% on parts that look identical. If I were you, I would learn the refining processes, process some small lots, gather your own data, and compare this with the data from other sources.


----------



## MMFJ

I wouldn't bid more than $.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001 that this guy's time on this forum is short lived! 8)


----------



## rfoster001

Changing the Game: Negotiation and Competitive Decision Making. It's made me an extremely friendly fellow.


----------



## rfoster001

Goldsilverpro. Thank you.


----------



## Geo

the value of a particular item is subjective to the person who places the value. in other words, one mans trash is another mans treasure. you are asking why there is not more of a specific pricing involved on the forum. well, we try to give specific yields when it can be done, the value of it is up to you. 

too, most all members refine in one way or another. we are a friendly group and try not to step on each others toes so as a kind of courtesy when quoting the going price for a particular item, its usually given price as from the markets (boardsort,Ewasted).

if you want to sell material, you can ask in the sell or trade section and take the best offer. but if you want someone to price material for you from Ebay or the scrap yard down the street, well, you may not get what your looking for.


----------



## joem

I personally would not spend more than 7 dollars a pound for gold finger ram, ( because I know I can resell for a good profit in my area) and that includes the cost of shipping. In person typically I actually offer 25 cents each for ram, MB,cpu, and cards and when the people see they have 100 items they take the 25 dollars happily. I have 5 regular small time suppliers who are happy with this added income. Some bigger suppliers I have offered up to $2.00 a pound. With all your asking you seem to not answer the question; Are you reselling these items or processing for precious metals? I does make a difference in what you will pay. Just my experience.


----------



## rfoster001

Geo and Joem,
Thank you for you replies, very helpful info. I am processing for precious metals. I'm trying to figure out how many processors, motherboards, ram etc. individually to equal 1 ounce, without over spending to start. Right now I'm trying to calculate how many memory cards 1,000-10,000 or more to = 1 ounce. My buddy is a chemical engineer, and has the equipment and know how. I'm trying to guesstimate up-front cost to purchase scrap.


----------



## trashmaster

T he listing for E-Bay ;;;,, Most of it is for us to just heve fun or a laufe at we have alot of fun there. :twisted:


----------



## macfixer01

rfoster001 said:


> Geo and Joem,
> Thank you for you replies, very helpful info. I am processing for precious metals. I'm trying to figure out how many processors, motherboards, ram etc. individually to equal 1 ounce, without over spending to start. Right now I'm trying to calculate how many memory cards 1,000-10,000 or more to = 1 ounce. My buddy is a chemical engineer, and has the equipment and know how. I'm trying to guesstimate up-front cost to purchase scrap.





You're still posing your question the same way. Whether it's processors, motherboards, or "memory cards", parts made by different manufacturers and even the same manufacturer at different times can vary wildly in gold content. There will never be any hard and fast rule that says 1000 4GB DIMMs will yield an ounce of gold. The best that can be done is to search through the forum here for useful tidbits on what yield others have recovered on average from typical lots of motherboards, memory modules, edge fingers, etc.

The one thing you should take away from all the replies is that you will never get rich or even make much money buying all your gold scrap on Ebay. You need to cultivate local sources and get all your scrap for as cheaply as possible. As one of the worst examples Pentium Pro processors typically sell on Ebay from around $25 apiece on up to whatever some fool will pay. I've seen many auctions for them with a $49.99 starting price for one chip. If you bought a PPro chip for $25 (plus shipping) then put your time and chemicals into it and are careful, you can hope to recover a half Gram of gold which is worth around $25. Not gonna set the world on fire doing business like that are you? But people still buy them because there is false information floating around that they'll yield a full Gram of gold (a myth propagated by some unscrupulous sellers).

macixer01


----------



## gold4mike

I spent a little time trying to figure out how much to pay for cards on eBay. I took 10.15 pounds of cards, removed the metal brackets and had 7.95 pounds of "cleaner" cards. 

I cut off the edge fingers. They weighed 111.5 grams. 

I processed a lot of 500 grams of edge fingers and came up with almost exactly 2 grams of gold. My 111.5 grams of edge fingers from +/- 10 pounds of cards was worth roughly $18.00 in gold content.

Trimmed finger cards can be sold to Boardsort for $31.00. The total value of 10 pounds is thus $31.00 + $18.00 = $49.00.

Now you have to figure the cost of acid, peroxide, buckets, air bubbler, bleach, glassware, time, etc.

Those costs vary for each of us, as does the value of our time. The results from my edge fingers will vary from yours due to skill level, technique, age and type of fingers and many other factors I'm not enumerating here.

If you process lots of material the relative cost of these extra items is spread across more revenue making it somewhat more profitable.

You asked about processors. My results show that a fiber Pentium 3 is worth about $0.25, while a 486 is worth $8.33. These numbers are from MY experience and it will vary for those who have better or worse procedures than mine. These numbers are for the gold content only and don't take in to account any expenses or time involved in getting the gold out of them.

It took me roughly 8 minutes to put this all in a post for you. How much time are YOU willing to spend reading the countless hours of posting that is available here for you?

If you are willing to put in the work you can learn what I have learned in my two plus years of reading almost EVERY post on this forum.


----------



## jimdoc

Everybody with a serious interest in refining should read every post on this forum.
It may take quite a while since the forum has grown so large.
It will only make you smarter. OK it may make your eyes hurt, but take some breaks.

Jim


----------



## MMFJ

gold4mike said:


> I spent a little time trying to figure out how much to pay for cards on eBay. I took 10.15 pounds of cards, removed the metal brackets and had 7.95 pounds of "cleaner" cards.
> 
> I cut off the edge fingers. They weighed 111.5 grams.
> 
> I processed a lot of 500 grams of edge fingers and came up with almost exactly 2 grams of gold. My 111.5 grams of edge fingers from +/- 10 pounds of cards was worth roughly $18.00 in gold content.
> 
> Trimmed finger cards can be sold to Boardsort for $31.00. The total value of 10 pounds is thus $31.00 + $18.00 = $49.00.
> 
> Now you have to figure the cost of acid, peroxide, buckets, air bubbler, bleach, glassware, time, etc.
> 
> Those costs vary for each of us, as does the value of our time. The results from my edge fingers will vary from yours due to skill level, technique, age and type of fingers and many other factors I'm not enumerating here.
> 
> If you process lots of material the relative cost of these extra items is spread across more revenue making it somewhat more profitable.
> 
> You asked about processors. My results show that a fiber Pentium 3 is worth about $0.25, while a 486 is worth $8.33. These numbers are from MY experience and it will vary for those who have better or worse procedures than mine. These numbers are for the gold content only and don't take in to account any expenses or time involved in getting the gold out of them.
> 
> It took me roughly 8 minutes to put this all in a post for you. How much time are YOU willing to spend reading the countless hours of posting that is available here for you?
> 
> If you are willing to put in the work you can learn what I have learned in my two plus years of reading almost EVERY post on this forum.


Just wanted to toss in there that these prices can/will vary from the price of gold, which is, as of this posting $1564.80/troy ounce

The ever-changing price of gold (from minute to minute, much less from day to day!) makes it very difficult to EVER put a "price" on anything to do with what you will get from reclaiming/recovering/refining. 

You have been given a lot of solid advice from many who give of their time and knowledge freely. You should appreciate that fact and heed the message - "there is no magic formula other than doing the research yourself which will teach you how the variables work".

I blame the school system for the constant barrage of such "give me exact numbers - why are you hiding the facts" type questions, and much of the entitlement attitude that seems to be rampant today. After all, when someone has been told everything to believe for the first 18 years of their life, given answers over and over and told that there is only ONE right answer to any question, just how can they be expected to understand the TRUTH of adult life, which contains multitudes of floating variables and no possible answer other than that of experience and educated guesses (neither which is tangible in any way!)? (end of short soap-box rant...)


----------



## joem

I had ZERO knowledge of any values in scrap computer parts before I came here. It took me over two years to get close 15% proficient in what can be done with that scrap and I learn a new thing every minute I am part of this growing industry. You can't do it all or learn it all but if you keep reading you might get really good in some areas and make some money without killing anyone. Once in a while you will need a smack in the back of your head to reboot your brain. My thoughts.
Also as an added note; Yes you will loose money in your first few runs. You will be over excited and pay more, buy more, and waste more than you need to. It's all part of learning, think of it as tuition to GRF university.


----------



## rfoster001

Thanks for the solid advice. I understand that you all have research and been at this for awhile, that is why I'm asking these questions, so I know what to and what not to ask. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## trashmaster

Hi rfoster;

Here is some numbers for you , But you have to do the math...

Pci, sound ,video and such cards should produce 2g. trimed finger board per card.(this is total card materialweight)
This is only an estiment ,,;;; all card s are different.
Each lb. of card material should produce around 2g. of gold .

The average has run from 15 lb to 16 lb of clean cut fingers to give you 1oz of GOLD.(everyone says different , I say 15.5lb)

So do the math and come back and tell us .????

1.How many pci boards( sound, video, phone modem) cards does it take to recover 1oz of GOLD???????


2. It should take around 4-7 pci cards to make a LB..We will go with 6 cards perlb. for this ,,,,
SO how many cards will it take for you to recover 1oz. of gold .????


If I give you the the amounts , You will learn NOTHING .this way I can hope that you learn something.


----------



## jlipson

I have several PCB that came off mainframe servers, the boards were installed in the center of the servers. Board dimensions as 50Cm X 43 approx. These boards do not have any processors or chips but there are 36 sets of 120 golden pins on each board, totaling to 4320 golden pins. The board itself weighs 5lbs. I have been offered $3.5 and $4.5 per lb by two different outlets. I can sell 50 of my boards to the yards that is paying me $4.5/lb. That would be a little over $1,100 quick money.

I would like to know if I should do that or explore other options with those tiny golden pins, I would have a total of 216,000 of those golden pins. Does anyone know if the golden pins had any PM and how much can be extracted from 216,000 pins? What would be the best way to break those pins off the board, I imagine, there would still be a lot of material left on the board after I take the pins off. 

This is my first post here and I came across this website like an hour ago. So you can very well imagine, I do not know much about what is involved in extracting PM from these boards... is it worth the effort? Please let me know if anyone has any idea about these pins. I can also send the photos if you prefer. Thanks.


----------



## jimdoc

jlipson said:


> I have several PCB that came off mainframe servers, the boards were installed in the center of the servers. Board dimensions as 50Cm X 43 approx. These boards do not have any processors or chips but there are 36 sets of 120 golden pins on each board, totaling to 4320 golden pins. The board itself weighs 5lbs. I have been offered $3.5 and $4.5 per lb by two different outlets. I can sell 50 of my boards to the yards that is paying me $4.5/lb. That would be a little over $1,100 quick money.
> 
> I would like to know if I should do that or explore other options with those tiny golden pins, I would have a total of 216,000 of those golden pins. Does anyone know if the golden pins had any PM and how much can be extracted from 216,000 pins? What would be the best way to break those pins off the board, I imagine, there would still be a lot of material left on the board after I take the pins off.
> 
> This is my first post here and I came across this website like an hour ago. So you can very well imagine, I do not know much about what is involved in extracting PM from these boards... is it worth the effort? Please let me know if anyone has any idea about these pins. I can also send the photos if you prefer. Thanks.



Study the forum a little bit. No one can really answer what you should do, except for you. You may be better off selling the boards as is. If you decide to process anything yourself you must read about safety and all you will need to do it right. 
Pictures may help others give you an idea of the value for the boards.

Jim


----------



## macfixer01

jlipson said:


> I have several PCB that came off mainframe servers, the boards were installed in the center of the servers. Board dimensions as 50Cm X 43 approx. These boards do not have any processors or chips but there are 36 sets of 120 golden pins on each board, totaling to 4320 golden pins. The board itself weighs 5lbs. I have been offered $3.5 and $4.5 per lb by two different outlets. I can sell 50 of my boards to the yards that is paying me $4.5/lb. That would be a little over $1,100 quick money.
> 
> I would like to know if I should do that or explore other options with those tiny golden pins, I would have a total of 216,000 of those golden pins. Does anyone know if the golden pins had any PM and how much can be extracted from 216,000 pins? What would be the best way to break those pins off the board, I imagine, there would still be a lot of material left on the board after I take the pins off.
> 
> This is my first post here and I came across this website like an hour ago. So you can very well imagine, I do not know much about what is involved in extracting PM from these boards... is it worth the effort? Please let me know if anyone has any idea about these pins. I can also send the photos if you prefer. Thanks.




For future reference, posting some pictures would go a long way toward helping us give better advice. The pins could contain a lot of gold, or maybe not as much as you might hope. To some extent it depends on when the boards were made, since it's generally agreed that plating thicknesses used have been steadily decreasing since the mid 1970's. It depends more-so on the size and shape of the pins, the percentage of coverage, and the thickness of the plating, all of which are unknowns at this point. Since you currently aren't ready to recover them yourself then you may be better off to take the known quantity of cash if it provides you with a decent profit? Were those offers from local buyers, or were you expected to pay for shipping to receive that amount? If you're in no hurry to get rid of them you might consider waiting until you acquire the knowledge to process them yourself, or to try selling them on Ebay for more than you've been offered so far.

A couple things to consider: The kind of boards I believe you're talking about are generally very thick and a significant portion of the weight may not be pins but instead the board itself and whatever copper it contains. You also didn't mention whether the pins are free-standing or if there is useless plastic shell weight also. You asked about breaking off the pins. That would be very wasteful if the portion of the pins going through the board are also gold plated. Unless you can see solder flowed where the pins meet the board surface, then they may only be press-fit into the board and capable of being pulled out? To equal the $1100 offer each pin would need to yield about 0.51 cents worth of gold. That may not seem like a lot, but gold can be plated mighty thinly.

Sounds like a nice find though, good luck!

macfixer01


----------



## philddreamer

Some pic's would surely help. What you have sounds similar to what I just picked up a couple of weeks ago.
12 boards weighing a total of 45 pounds. I plucked 10lb. - 5 oz of pins. One pound of pins yielded 2.5g of gold.

We also picked some "aluminum" boards with lots of small pins. A pound of these yielded 4g.; we think we'll end up with about 15 pounds of pins off these.
The pins on the left are from the small boards; the ones on the right from the "aluminum" boards. ( I was told when a bought them that they were 7xxx series
3/8th of an inch thick aluminum, but a corner broke of, and it's compressed fiber glass with multiple layers of copper.

Phil


----------



## jlipson

Thanks everyone for great feedback. I sure should have sent the photos, did not even see that I could attached them here. Attached please find three photos, two (front and back) of the board that I talked about in my earlier post and the one more photo of the board that came of one server. 
I am tempted to explore my options and not take it to the $1,100 guy. Please let me know what you think after looking at the photos. Cheers!


----------



## philddreamer

Jl, if you don't have any expirience recovering PM's from e-scrap, IMHO, you should sell the material. The work is tedious & messy, though the reward is good.

If you want to know how much gold is in the pins, you don't count the pins; you pull the pins, weigh a pound, process it & find the yield per pound.
You keep track of how many boards it took to get that one pound of pins, & guesstimate how many more pounds you will most likely harvest from the number of boards you have; multiply the "total pounds guesstimate" x the yield of the first pound = total gold expected to be recovered. 

For the type of boards you have, (with pins on one side), I recommend an air chisel. (For pins that go thru, Pluck them!) Like I said, it's tedious & will get messy. You need some space to harvest these boards. Running thru acids is another challange, plus the amount of waste left over. You better know how to dispose properly of your waste.

I think, for now, you should check around & find the highest bidder & sell the material. Then, go buy some more! 8) 

Take care!
Phil


----------



## MMFJ

philddreamer said:


> Jl, if you don't have any expirience recovering PM's from e-scrap, IMHO, you should sell the material.
> 
> I think, for now, you should check around & find the highest bidder & sell the material. Then, go buy some more!


May I also suggest the same!

Just starting out, if you work at it a bit, you will find a LOT of material - much more than even some of the very experienced refiners can process as quick as you can find it. Understand that and you will not 'love' this (very nice, by the way) find so much - there will always be more......

Take Phil's (and others) advice here - plan to sell this lot (you might wait a few days as gold is going up at the moment...) for the best price you can get. Hey, a grand is nothing to sneeze at! You can take that cash and put it into some already-refined gold if you like (cutting out the delay, middlemen, processing, danger, etc. - yes, it is the way I do it all the time!). With that amount of cash, I'd go pick up a few grams (maybe a 10g bar or two) and a few silver rounds - maybe even some "junk silver" coins - all of which are 'safety' investments and most likely why you are starting into this hobby anyway. if what you are in it for is the money, well, then, that answer is already staring you in the face! If what you truly want is the knowledge of refining, then by all means, refine, but take it SLOW and read the forum!

That's why not one person here can give you an answer - you first have to know which direction you want to go, then you can begin to look for more answers to direct you down that path.

Good luck, have fun and be SAFE!


----------



## martyn111

The other possibility is you could ask a member of the forum if they would be able to process the material for you on a toll agreement, as a number of members do provide this service for each other.

So you now have three options
1 Sell to the highest payer
2 Have it refined for a % of yield
3 Learn the process needed to process it yourself along with safety, waste disposal etc.


----------



## MMFJ

martyn111 said:


> The other possibility is you could ask a member of the forum if they would be able to process the material for you on a toll agreement, as a number of members do provide this service for each other.
> 
> So you now have three options
> 1 Sell to the highest payer
> 2 Have it refined for a % of yield
> 3 Learn the process needed to process it yourself along with safety, waste disposal etc.


good point, and it brought to mind one other thing.

If you are not in a mad rush to move these to get your money back (which it seems you are not), then put them in this forum's 'Sell or Trade' section (be sure to include pictures, size/weight details of the boards, etc.) Say in the ad that you are looking for cash and/or percent of refining offers. You will get responses, though remember that not everyone reads the forum every day, so take a week to get the serious ones in there and then decide your best course.

Mostly, just have fun with it! I tell folks all the time that have situations like this "YOU have the 'cookie'! Let the hungry ones come out and fight over it, then you (calmly) decide just which one will get it!"


----------



## jlipson

Thanks guys, I really do appreciate the great feedback that you provided me. Aah, by the way some of the boards have pins on both side and the guy wants to pay $5.25 per lb for those. The reason I have been wanting to explore other options is that these boards have nothing but pins and it did not seem too complicated to pull them. I managed to break one of the plastic casing and pull them out from one section. 

You all are right, I may not be quite ready to process them myself yet but how about taking the golden pins to a refinery? Does anyone know of a reputable refinery in or around Georgia? What is typical range of the yield of PM for every lb of golden pins? I am in the process of figuring out how many pins would make a pound so I know my total weight. 

I realize that there is so much involved in what we are trying to do here, it is probably more complicated with the motherboards and the other types of boards with ICs and other components on them. Since these boards did not have all that I thought it would be somewhat easier project. What do you think?

I managed to scoop up a little over a ton of motherboards, memory cards and other cards. These all come from rack servers, some from even super computers with cooling fans and 5 ft. radiators. I have gotten rid of all the bulky steel and the radiators, do you think it is worth taking all this to a refinery or take it to a e-scrapper? I have an offer for the servers $0.40 per pounds as long as they are intact minus the hard drives and the memory. This offer is for server that are not bigger than 4u, I think if they bigger then there is too much steel in them. Do we have someone here from the Atlanta area? Cheers

P.S. sending some photos of the pins that I pulled out.


----------



## Anonymous

We have a member that lives very close to atlanta and purchases a lot of material like what you have.His name is Don (Globalrg1) and his email address is [email protected] .Or you can send him a private message through the forum here http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=10437
I have dealt with him several times and have always had good results.


----------



## Geo

its not a requirement by no means, but if you can make a deal with a fellow board member, that would be great. we are all here to help one another. of coarse you should get the best deal you can. there is still a very large mining community in north Georgia and assay offices in each county.refineries are plentiful as well. if i were you, i would take mic's suggestion under advisement but would still shop around if for nothing else than to get a feel for what the going rates are.


----------



## jlipson

Thanks MIC and Geo, I must say this is the most helpful and cordial forum I have ever come across since the advent of forums. You feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## glorycloud

GRFU - well said Joe, well said.

May all who pass through her doors be as generous in their giving
back to the forum as to all that was so freely given to them. And to
those who stop by to browse and crassly demand a complete and 
thorough education in all things pertaining to gold and precious
metal processing and refining: You will always reap what you have
sown and in direct measure to what you have given, may it be
given back to you.


----------



## jlipson

Thanks again guys for all your feedback couple of weeks ago. Per your suggestion I decided not to fool with the boards and I managed to sell them all to a local outlet. I think I got a fair price and am happy about it. 

My other project has been to collect the memory sticks and the processors. I should have a little over 500 processors in next three to four weeks. Most of them are the green fiber processor with tiny pins, I am afraid I would not have many Pentium Pros or the older processors. Since these are a lot different form those bulky boards and the space is not going to be an issue, should I try to fool with them myself or just sell these off to someone who does this on a regular basis?

Would it be worth the effort and money to buy some tools and create my own little lab? Has anyone compared the chemical process vs smelting process? 

Cheers!


----------



## Anonymous

jlipson said:


> I think I got a fair price and am happy about it.


As long as you feel it was a fair deal,and you are happy,then we are all happy as well.
You thanked us earlier for our hospitality,and you are very welcome.But you need to understand something,we generally treat people a certain way based on their attitude,and the way the represent themselves when they come here.That is why you were treated with respect,and courtesy.Some others are not so lucky....lol...I am glad you took the deal for the money bud.You will figure this out soon enough.


----------



## MMFJ

mic said:


> we generally treat people a certain way based on their attitude,and the way the represent themselves when they come here.That is why you were treated with respect,and courtesy.Some others are not so lucky


AMEN - and, pass the biscuits! Well, that's what we always say when we agree, agree, agree and agree with something.......  

"Entitlement Tim" and his buddies can't seem to figure that out.

I am happy to see you sold the stuff for some cash. Now, get out there and turn that into some more stuff, then more and - well, you get the idea..... (for instance, today, I turned a bit of cash over - grabbed some of the coolest processors I've ever seen - had heard of them, but not seen......


I paid 'heavily' for these, but the guy told me he has about ONE HUNDRED FIFTY of them and in order to get the next load, I would have to 'step up'.....
Paid $15 EACH for them - but, that's OK as I know where to sell them for near double that....)

Of course, I also bought a huge load of other cards, processors and RAM from him - a total payout to him of $270, all of which I know will turn me a profit of about $300 (ALWAYS look to at LEAST double your money or you will go broke!) 

That may sound like a lot to you and it did to me about 6 months ago, but I took the little bits I was making and just kept turning it back into the business and now a $300 buy isn't scary at all (in fact, I look forward to the day I can do about 10 of those in one day!!! 8) 

Be sure to keep us posted on your successes - I know there are more than just me on the forum that love to hear about them!


----------



## jlipson

Hi All, I took a couple of pounds (1025 grams to be exact) of bag full of mixed processors to a gold recycler this morning. He says he will let me know by mid next week the quantity of gold in it and /or the value. I will be happy to share the outcome once I learn more. so stay tuned.

The only concern I had was that he only works with gold and silver, still trying to figure out if there are other metals in these processors that may be of some adequate value.

Cheers!


----------

